# can anybody tell me the server name of hotmail,gmail & yahoo



## balbir97 (Feb 27, 2005)

plz tell me the server name of hotmail,yahoomail and gmail.I want to connect this mail server through my mobile


----------



## enoonmai (Feb 28, 2005)

Hotmail and Yahoo! do not have free access to POP3 servers. If you're using a computer, you can use Hotmail Popper or Yahoo!POPS, but you're out of luck if you're trying it from a mobile. If its Gmail you want, then the settings are:

SMTP server: smtp.gmail.com
SMTP port: 465
POP3 server: pop.gmail.com
POP3 port: 995

Of course, be warned that you may experience a lot of problems trying to access Gmail from a mobile phone. 

Also, please search the forums before posting. There's a billion other places here you could've found this information, if only you had searched.


----------



## Charley (Mar 1, 2005)

Mail Server Settings
# Hotmail Settings

As other web based email services, Hotmail is using the HTTP protocol for connecting you to your mailbox. If you want to send and receive Hotmail emails using an email client software, then your software must support Hotmail HTTP access for your email account. Some email clients, such as Outlook Express or Microsoft Outlook, offer builtin support for Hotmail accounts, so you only have to select HTTP when you are asked to select your email account type and select Hotmail as the HTTP Mail Service Provider.

# Yahoo! Mail Settings

Unlike Hotmail, Yahoo! Mail offers standard POP3 access for receiving emails incoming through your Yahoo mailbox, by using your favorite email client software. To setup your email client for working with your Yahoo account, you need to select the POP3 protocol and use the following mail server settings:

      Yahoo Incoming Mail Server (POP3) - pop.mail.yahoo.com (port 110)

      Yahoo Outgoing Mail Server (SMTP) - smtp.mail.yahoo.com (port 25)

# Google GMail Settings

The Google GMail service offers email client access for retrieving and sending emails through your Gmail account. However, for security reasons, GMail uses POP3 over an SSL connection, so make sure your email client supports encrypted SSL connections.

      Google Gmail Incoming Mail Server (POP3) - pop.gmail.com (SSL enabled, port 995)

      Outgoing Mail Server - use the SMTP mail server address provided by your local ISP


----------



## enoonmai (Mar 1, 2005)

achacko@dataone.in said:
			
		

> Mail Server Settings
> # Hotmail Settings
> 
> As other web based email services, Hotmail is using the HTTP protocol for connecting you to your mailbox. If you want to send and receive Hotmail emails using an email client software, then your software must support Hotmail HTTP access for your email account. Some email clients, such as Outlook Express or Microsoft Outlook, offer builtin support for Hotmail accounts, so you only have to select HTTP when you are asked to select your email account type and select Hotmail as the HTTP Mail Service Provider.
> ...



(sigh)  For Pete's sake, please read the posts and get your facts straight before you post a solution. 

1) He wanted access to Hotmail, Yahoo and Gmail via a a mobile phone, so unless he's got a Windows-powered Smartphone or his phone supports full-fledged HTTP, he cant use his Hotmail account even if he has paid for it.

2) Hotmail/MSN and Yahoo's POP3 services are NOT FREE. So unless you upgrade your account to a paid subscription, you will not be able to get your mails into Outlook/OE via the POP3 servers.

Look at this page

*support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;[LN];878462

for more information.


----------

